# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  czy rak płuc nieoperacyjny może przekształcić się w operacyjnego?

## nuna27

Witam! Moja mama ma raka płuc płaskonabłonkowego,najprawdopodobniej dosyć rozwiniętego,ale bez przeżutów.Jutro jedzie na 2 serie chemioterapi(ma ich chyba 4zaplanowanych)pózniej będzie najprawdopodobniej radioterapia. w tej chwili mama jest leczona w wałbrzychu i tam na skierowaniu ma napisane że jest to rak nieoperacyjny,aczkolwiek inny lekarz z innego szpitala mówił nam że w tej chwili jest on nieoperacyjny ponieważ guz leży na głównej aorcie płucnej i po prostu operacja jest nie możliwa bo mama mogła by się wykrwawić podczas operaci.Mówił też że po chemioterapii jeżeli guz się zmniejsz(jest 2cm) lub rozpadnie (czy jakoś tak) to wtedy operacja jest jak najbardziej możliwa,a lekarka z wałbrzyskiego szpitala powiedziała bratu że jest on nieoperacyjny. Jak myślicie Państwo,czy waszym zdaniem operacja jest możliwa? Zdaje sobię sprawę że tylko właśnie operacja pomoże mamie tak naprawdę. Niestety nie mam przy sobie wypisów ale pamiętam że na karcie było napisane 34.9.Co to może oznaczać?I jeszcze jedno mam pytanie,otóż jaka jest długość przeżywalności tylko po chemii i radioterapii a jaka po operacji? Wspomne jeszcze że mama jest w dobrym stanie,tak jakby nie była chora.Jutro jedzie na drugą chemię ,bierze czarną.A propos chemii-mama podczas pierwszego 7 dniowego pobytu w szpitalu brała chemię w kroplówkach następnie była przerwa a potem dostała chemię w tabletkach i to wszystko w przeciągu siedmiu dni .Czy ktoś wie dlaczego tak lekarze postąpili? Z koleii teraz czyli jutro mama jedzie na 3 dni lub na 7 dni tak powiedziała lekarka podczas ostatniego pobytu,ciekawa jestem czy to jest spowodowane ? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedż za każdą będę bardzo wdzięczna! Pozdrawiam ! Sylwia

----------


## zacheusz112

Taką formę chemioterapii w tabletkach (jest to dość nowa formuła)otrzymują chorzy na raka piersi i właśnie na nowotwory niedrobnokomórkowe płuc,pośród których wyróżnia się raka płaskonabłonkowego.Jest to dosyć praktyczna i wygodna dla pacjenta forma chemioterapii,ponieważ można ją stosować w domu, co daje duże poczucie komfortu leczenia.I co ważne, ten rodzaj chemioterapii nie powoduje łysienia.Po prostu lekarze zamienili formę dożylną na tabletki,co nie jest jakimś odosobnionym przypadkiem.
Natomiast nie każdy rak niedrobnokomórkowy(z powodów wielkości lub miejsca położenia)nadaje się do operowania.I w tej kwestii może być wiele rozbieżnych poglądów.Jeżeli rak położony jest blisko aorty,to oczywiście istnieje duże ryzyko wykrwawienia.Co gorsze, jeżeli nacieka struktury żyły głównej, to operacja może być w ogóle niemożliwa do przeprowadzenia.
Jeżeli chodzi o przeżywalność w raku niedrobnokomórkowym,to oczywiście zabieg usunięcia guza istotnie wydłuża okres przeżywalności w stosunku do raka leczonego jedynie chemioterapią lub radioterapią.
Tak czy inaczej ,ten rodzaj nowotworu jest zmianą złośliwą co i tak daje niepewne rokowania,i jaki będzie ten okres przeżywalności zależy od stopnia zaawansowania choroby,który  w znacznym stopniu może się skrócić jeżeli nastąpią przerzuty,np.do mózgu.Uważam że leczenie mamy jest dobrze prowadzone,i należy się cieszyć że mama czuje się dosyć dobrze co oznacza, że choroba jest może nie za bardzo zaawansowana,bez przerzutów.Nie przedstawiła Pani klinicznej klasyfikacji tego raka,i nie sposób się odnieść bardziej konkretnie do takiego przypadku.To 34.9 nie wiele mówi.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie i życzę dużo zdrowia dla mamy i pomyślnego leczenia.

----------

